# Login Shibboleth



## Kababär (26. Feb 2016)

Hi,

ich habe das Vorhaben, mir eine Anwendung zu schreiben, die im Background laufen sollen (wie ein Antivirus-Programm, ein Network Monitor, ... ).
Ziel der Software ist es, in bestimmten Intervallen (alle 3 Stunden, Uhrzeit wird jeweils in einer Textdatei vermerkt), sich mit meiner ID auf die Hochschule-Seite einzuloggen und zu sehen, ob meine besuchten Veranstaltungen im aktuellen Semester neue Skripte haben (also, ob die Dozenten neue Skripte hochgeladen haben).
Falls ja, soll er diese runterladen (Pfad steht in einer Textdatei). 
Danach oder währenddessen (Threads?) soll er sich mit meiner ID auf das FH Notenportal einloggen, zu meiner Notenübersicht navigieren und dort sehen, ob neue Einträge gemacht wurden und die in eine TableView schreiben. 

Meine Fragen:
1. Mit der Authentifizierung zu Shibboleth kenne ich mich aus bezüglich der SAML-Attributen und dem Identity Provider etc, aber wie genau kommuniziere ich mit dem Server? Wie sieht das aus?
2. Was würdet ihr für dieses Network-Problem empfehlen, Java oder JavaScript? 
Kenne mich zwar mit JavaScript nicht aus, aber habe eh vor, mir das mal anzugucken.

LG


----------

